# Here comes Sprite!



## Elina (Jul 22, 2009)

'She is not a Pixie, she has wings. I know they are on her head but still..
She's not a Fairy. Or I don't 'think' she's a fairy..

Maybe she's an Elf, they have pointy ears...

I know she must be a Sprite!'

The above was the conversation in the car about what to name a beautiful baby girl Papillion.
At the moment her name is actually Maggie but I will be calling her Sprite when I collect her tonight. :flrt:





















-
 Elina

PS: She is a Papillon, French for Butterfly. They are called this due to their beautiful ears.


----------



## temerist (Feb 1, 2009)

gorgeous :flrt:

my daughter has a very pregnant Papillion named butterfly :lol2:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Shes gorgeous:flrt: love the name too:2thumb:


----------



## sizedoesn'tmatter (Jan 24, 2009)

oh oh oh soooooooooooo cute!


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Oh, I am in love!! One of the small breeds that I adore (and, believe me, there aren't many)!!!!


----------



## Ruthy (Dec 10, 2007)

OMG Papillion!!! I love this little breed! Use to have one called Kai, he was ace! Would love another!

She is gorgeous by the way!!!!


----------



## Elina (Jul 22, 2009)

Yay I have her, shes SO cute!!!!:flrt:
On our way home now, going to be a loooong drive (Preston to Northamptonshire) and the second time we have done the drive in a week!

I will take some pics of her when we get home. 

-
Elina

Damn iphone, took me about 7 attempts to type each word lol.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Oh, she's gorgeous!! :flrt:

The lady around the corner from us has 2! :2thumb:


----------



## Elina (Jul 22, 2009)

Yay we are home!
Threw together a video of our trip when we got home (a whole 45 mins ago, we headed there at 3pm, it's 10pm now! eek) 

She is currently in bed being hugged by my better half, they look happy. She was meant to be a mothers day gift for ME! :lol: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1mkEdUUODgo

-
Elina


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

She's cute... but i'm more concerned about the puppy that's been shoved down the sofa out of the way.


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

awwww puppies:flrt:


----------



## Elina (Jul 22, 2009)

> She's cute... but i'm more concerned about the puppy that's been shoved down the sofa out of the way.


:lol2: 
-
Elina


----------



## Elina (Jul 22, 2009)

Took these today, she's so cute I just can't stop taking photos of her hehe.






































-
Elina


----------



## Elina (Jul 22, 2009)

So today I took Sprite for a walk somewhere with other dogs for the first time and she got attacked...
I am so mad, angry, peeved, sad and words I do not even use right now!
The person whose dog it was that attacked her blamed me!!! Yes it's my fault that my dog is the size of a rabbit apparently.....She was on her lead (the other dog was not and came out of nowhere running at her full pelt) I have no idea how he could decide that that makes it okay PLUS how many wild rabbits do you know that wear pink body warmers with 'Princess' written on the back?!
She was bitten in the throat but 'only' two of the dogs teeth penetrated the skin. There was blood everywhere Sprite was screaming and as I was too busy caring for her then to get into an argument apparently I am a 'pussy'?!
Sprite is okay. She has had two stitches in each puncture and now she thinks everyone is out to kill her....brilliant day! (headbang) 
Sorry had to vent....I am just so...grrr!!!! 
-
 Elina


----------



## Exotic Mad (Jul 11, 2009)

omg! :devil: what :censor: the dogs owner must have been. chavs with a 'hard' dog by any chance?


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

That is disgusting:bash::bash::bash: Did you get any details you can give to the police and dogwarden?? Poor little Sprite, give her a cuddle for me


----------



## Elina (Jul 22, 2009)

Exotic Mad said:


> omg! :devil: what :censor: the dogs owner must have been. chavs with a 'hard' dog by any chance?


How did you guess?!

I did not get any details as I just wanted to save my little Sprite. He did not stop going on and on trying to pick a fight so I doubt I would have gotten his details. 

I just can't believe how some people are... I mean he did not even say sorry just started insulting me and Sprite.

I am so mad. Today Sprite went from being a fun loving pup to a shivering wreck to at this point in time a snarling snappy little pup who thinks even I am going to kill her...
-
Elina


----------



## Exotic Mad (Jul 11, 2009)

that is totally unbelievable!!! i would have been phoning 999 straight away sounds like a danger to animals and possibly even people :devil:


----------



## Elina (Jul 22, 2009)

I must admit it is the first time I have wished I had a mobile phone, I don't have one as I hate being able to be reached 24/7. My partner always has his but he was not with me.
The only thing I was thinking of was keeping pressure on Sprite's neck and getting somewhere I could take a look to see what I was dealing with and then getting her to the vets.
-
Elina


----------



## excession (Apr 11, 2009)

Thats a nightmare 

Poor dog. Should call the police now and give a discription, tho I dont know if it will help.

Should need a license to have a dog i think in this country the ways its going...


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

Elina said:


> So today I took Sprite for a walk somewhere with other dogs for the first time and she got attacked...
> I am so mad, angry, peeved, sad and words I do not even use right now!
> The person whose dog it was that attacked her blamed me!!! Yes it's my fault that my dog is the size of a rabbit apparently.....She was on her lead (the other dog was not and came out of nowhere running at her full pelt) I have no idea how he could decide that that makes it okay PLUS how many wild rabbits do you know that wear pink body warmers with 'Princess' written on the back?!
> She was bitten in the throat but 'only' two of the dogs teeth penetrated the skin. There was blood everywhere Sprite was screaming and as I was too busy caring for her then to get into an argument apparently I am a 'pussy'?!
> ...


 And you reported it to the police as a dog attack and the dog owner is going to be made to pay the vet bill yes?
I tend to be very defensive when walking my tinies and pick them up if I see another dog in a public place. Better safe than sorry.
Hope she recovers ok.
I must admit I am so glad that I don't live in a city and be forced to walk my dogs where other people walk theirs.


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

excession said:


> Thats a nightmare
> 
> Poor dog. Should call the police now and give a discription, tho I dont know if it will help.
> 
> Should need a license to have a dog i think in this country the ways its going...


 Playing devil's advocate here. What use would a licence have been? Do you think the chav would bother to buy one? How will it have prevented the attack? How would it help to make the owner pay for Sprite's vet treatment?


----------



## Elina (Jul 22, 2009)

Yes I called the Police when I was at the vet's, and gave a description.

I too live in the country but I wanted to try walking her somewhere with other dogs as the training book I have been reading advises that dogs meet non family dogs in a public place from an early age. (Think I will stick to walking her in our grounds for a while.)

I would have picked her up but the other dog came from nowhere very quickly, I had no idea they could move so fast!

Why would anyone choose to train a dog to be so aggressive?! It's insane.
-
Elina


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

Elina said:


> Yes I called the Police when I was at the vet's, and gave a description.
> 
> I too live in the country but I wanted to try walking her somewhere with other dogs as the training book I have been reading advises that dogs meet non family dogs in a public place from an early age. (Think I will stick to walking her in our grounds for a while.)
> 
> ...


 The trouble with books is that they aren't always right. I would not walk her in a public place but take her to puppy socilaisation classes to meet other dogs in a controlled environment especially if you aren't yet 'dog savvy' and looking out for possible problems in the public places.. The dog may not have been trained to be aggressive. But being owned by an aggressive human with less IQ than his dog and no idea or inclination to train it to be well behaved, it won't know any difference. To be honest, given the size of Sprite, had this been a staffy or similar who was 'aggressive', she'd not have escaped with merely 2 puncture wounds in her neck, she'd have been dead.Could you ask the police if there is CCTV in the area which might have caught the incident? 
I am so lucky having big Ursa to protect 'his' little dogs against possible bigger attackers. Nobody messes with big Urs' :lol2:


----------



## Elina (Jul 22, 2009)

> Could you ask the police if there is CCTV in the area which might have caught the incident?


I can ask but I am not hopeful for that as it is a forest just with a coffee shop, swings and all that park 'stuff'.

When I walk my collie x Alsatian I have never had any problems but he is pretty big, I guess I just did not take into account that Sprite may be attacked due to her size...

Going to take Mangrel (big dog) everywhere with us in future. I just did not take him today as he had been entertaining Sprite all morning and was falling to sleep. I think untill she is fully grown though she will be going for walks on my family's land to keep her safe and me sane.
-
Elina


----------



## sophs87 (Jan 25, 2009)

That is just awfull :gasp:
I have a small breed myself, although never been attacked thank god, I have heard so many horror storys and do unfortunatly very rarely take her to parks now with other dog walkers, Its such a shame as most of the dogs we meet are fine and she will play for ages but i always think what if...
If sprite (shes gorgeous by the way :flrt is nervous now i would consider puppy classes in wich she will learn not all dogs are bad, and get back a bit of her confidence. 

Although still when shes fully grown, she will still be no match for a larger breed so you will always have to be on your guard, bloody horrible isnt it :bash:
Give her puppy cuddles from me and Emmy xxx


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Awwwww poor pup. Some people dont deserve dogs. Luckily no one dares mess with my uncles chihuahua as he acts a lot bigger than his size lol.


----------



## pippainnit (Feb 20, 2009)

I definitely agree with taking her to socialisation classes as soon as possible to get her confidence back. I think the longer it's left the worse it can be.

I don't have a small breed, but when Willit was only 12 weeks old I was walking him on his lead around the local reservoir. There was (what looked to be a lab cross staff) in front off its lead with its two owners. One looked worried and said to the other to put it back on its lead but rather than doing that they decided to take this dog up the hillside alongside where we were walking and simply hold it around its chest. Of course it escaped the stupid man's grip and came hurtling down this hill and dived straight on top of Willit. He got him by the throat but I managed to kick him off. Willit hurt his leg from trying to twist on his lead out of the way but thankfully his neck was okay. I received absolutely no apology from these people but was also fearful of getting into an altercation as I was alone walking him around a pretty deserted reservoir and these two 'people' were pretty well built and clearly not going to take kindly to anything I had to say. After vet checks and everything I reported the people and also warned the HQ bit at the reservoir about a dangerous dog being off lead, but nothing came of it. 

I made sure I took Willit to classes straight away though as he was badly shaken up for the following week. He's absolutely great with other dogs now. Thankfully because of his size few ever try to 'start' on him but I know from when he was a wee pup how terrifying it can be when a bigger dog looks like it wants to kill them, so can only imagine how horrible that must be all the time with a small breed.

Hope Sprite is okay and gets over her ordeal, but pup classes will definitely help


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

Elina said:


> I can ask but I am not hopeful for that as it is a forest just with a coffee shop, swings and all that park 'stuff'.
> 
> When I walk my collie x Alsatian I have never had any problems but he is pretty big, I guess I just did not take into account that Sprite may be attacked due to her size...
> 
> ...


I think there are a lot of bullies about. Chavs who want to allow their larger dogs to intimidate and bully smaller dogs and their owners. Perhaps it's a power trip of some kind because they realise that in the grand scheme of things, they themselves are uneducated under achievers and pretty low down on the social scale and this is the only way they can make themselves feel powerful. Such low intellect dog owners, have just enough intelligence to realise that if they let their dog go at a bigger dog, their dog might get a pasting and they end up with not only embarrassment because their dog got it's arse kicked by another dog, but also a vet bill, and by the time they've bought their ****, booze and dope, there isn't enough left of their dole money to pay a hefty vet bill.
I have noticed this bully dog phenomena on the rare occasions I take my dogs out in town where there are a number of chavs who are allowed to come outside the immediate area of their scummy council estates with their staff crosses etc. If I have my teeny chihuahuas with me, chav-thug lets his dog loose. But when chav-thug sees my large 65kg 'Ursa' come thundering up to play with 'his' chihuahuas, they hurridly put bully-dog (and I'm not referring to ther type of cross, but the desire to intimidate) on a lead and start telling me worriedly to to the same with the big lad.So take your bigger dog out as her bodyguard and do the socialisation at puppy classes.



selina20 said:


> Awwwww poor pup. Some people dont deserve dogs. Luckily no one dares mess with my uncles chihuahua as he acts a lot bigger than his size lol.


 He may act bigger and he may be fierce, but realistically, he isn't going to be able to defend himself against a chav-thug and his bully-dog. In fact, going immediately into the offensive might get himself killed.


----------



## Elina (Jul 22, 2009)

Thanks for the kind words and advice.
I had planned to take her to puppy classes. I am looking for a good one around Northamptonshire at the moment.
Last night she would not sleep in her crate when I left it in 'her' room she yapped and wined so I put it in my room and she stopped crying.

This morning all she wanted to do was cuddle which was sweet and I did a little clicker training with her...And then she ran off with the clicker but anyway she seems a little more like herself.

-
Elina


----------



## excession (Apr 11, 2009)

fenwoman said:


> Playing devil's advocate here. What use would a licence have been? Do you think the chav would bother to buy one? How will it have prevented the attack? How would it help to make the owner pay for Sprite's vet treatment?


 
All true, i know its not really the answer.

Some people should just not be aloud to have dogs, esp. ones that are capable of so much harm.


----------



## EmmaApple (Oct 2, 2008)

Elina said:


> Thanks for the kind words and advice.
> I had planned to take her to puppy classes. I am looking for a good one around Northamptonshire at the moment.
> Last night she would not sleep in her crate when I left it in 'her' room she yapped and wined so I put it in my room and she stopped crying.
> 
> ...


Where abouts are you in Northants? As there is a training class in the football ground behind the Dock and Duck in Wellingborough if thats any help?


----------



## Elina (Jul 22, 2009)

> Where abouts are you in Northants? As there is a training class in the football ground behind the Dock and Duck in Wellingborough if thats any help?


I don't live near Wellingborough but I don't mind driving. Do you have any info about it? If so can you PM me it please.

I think Sprite is getting over her ordeal, I found her down the side of the sofa the other day:




























​And here is a video of her playing with her big brother Harry the Corsac fox:​http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FAwPaARrfHk​-
Elina​


----------



## sophs87 (Jan 25, 2009)

:flrt:Omg she is gorgeous! So is harry even when getting slapped in the face :lol2:


----------



## Elina (Jul 22, 2009)

Hehe thanks!

Sprite decided to model her Hello kitty jumper today, thankfully it covers her wounds which are healing really well but seem to be a bit itchy.

I had no idea she would get as cold outside as she does but that lack of undercoat really makes a difference. I won't lie, it is fun to dress her up aswell.

I could not get a photo of the back but it has Hello kitty and the hood has kitty ears with a bow.
-
Elina


----------



## Elina (Jul 22, 2009)

I took out Sprite's stitches the other day. When she got them the vet said when I think she is healed enough I can take them out. ( I am a medical student, I would not have done it otherwise.) 
She seems more or less all healed up. She was very brave when I removed them, she just cuddled into my partner. I really should have had him take them out as I wanted to be the nice one but she did not really mind. 

I have enrolled her in Puppy socialisation classes which I think will help her confidence though at home she seems back to normal.

So yes she is doing great, just thought I would update you all.: victory:
-
Elina


----------



## Elina (Jul 22, 2009)

So my sister is a dancer and she is moving to the UK from Paris and has been bringing some of her stuff over when she visits for me to look after for her....Sprite found some of her costumes when I was out...





















I could not help but get the camera and laugh:lol2:. There were feathers everywhere!
-
Elina


----------



## sarahc (Jan 7, 2009)

*glamorous sprite*

she wears that look very well,very chic.


----------



## Elina (Jul 22, 2009)

Today after breakfast Sprite and I went to a friends house.
When my friend and I were making coffee Sprite ate a second bowl of dog food, we then went into the garden to enjoy the sun.
There Sprite decided that two bowls of dog food just is not enough for a growing Papillon:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5fM5vkUG0jo
She then went on to try to eat a dandelion. Well to be fair she more chews them and spits them out but it looks quite amusing.
-
Elina


----------



## Kare (Mar 9, 2010)

Im glad the attack didnt leave a lasting effect on her, or more importantly you. If you panic when seeing a dog then that is likely going to make her anxious and a dog acting odd from anxiety can trigger some unbalanced dogs to attack it.

I see why people pick up small dogs, but really raising a dog above another can cause the dog attack, naturally only the dominant dog will go higher. Basically you are forcing your dog into a "Im better than you" position, which another dog may take very very personally and in my opinion you dog believes making its behaviour worse towards other dogs cause a vicious circle.

I have seen small dog owners pick up small dogs when seeing my shepherd....so I have picked up the shepherd just to take the piss. Though to be fair I live somewhere with next to no morons dog wise, if a dog is off lead here it is generally accepted it is safe to be off lead, and all greet each other (of course it is the holiday season, so the muppets from elsewhere will be arriving soon)

There is a woman we meet daily at the beach. She has a long coated terrier, 3 papillions and 2 pap/chin crosses. The silly woman loves my retriever and stops and gets out her treats out every time she sees her, at which point I am wincing and praying to fate that the now over excited young retriever hopping at her feet will not land on her little ones lmao


----------



## Elina (Jul 22, 2009)

Oh gosh I had not noticed untill now how long it had been since I uploaded photos of Sprite so without further delay heres Sprite!

May '10:










July '10:










Last week:










And this one from last week just as it amuses me, the flash took her off guard:










-
Elina


----------



## carlycharlie (Jan 16, 2008)

Is Sprite trying to belend in with the Fennecs? Those ears are a good match if not :lol2:

Aint she grown up to be a pretty little girl :2thumb:


----------



## Elina (Jul 22, 2009)

Just had to share cause my little princess and Harry's partner in crime is *so* damn cute!:flrt:









-
Elina


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

She definitely is adorable!!!


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

She really is a pretty little dog:flrt:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

I'd agree with that! :2thumb:


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

ooo my I'm not a toy breed fan (smallest i go is my JR) but she's just so pretty I need one :flrt:


----------



## Elina (Jul 22, 2009)

Thanks for the nice comments!

I did not think I liked toy breeds either Bosshogg but I did always think Papillons are cute and Sprite is a total doll, she goes everywhere with me (bar work). 

When I went to Budapest in December I stayed in the most wonderful hotel with the most cosy bed but I could not sleep. I only noticed it was as I did not have Sprite snuggled with me when I got home:lol2:. 

Need to get her a pet passport asap!

-
Elina


----------



## Elina (Jul 22, 2009)

I thought it was about time I put up some new photos of the little princess so here we go: 


























Audrey and Sprite going for a walk after school:









-Elina


----------



## Elina (Jul 22, 2009)

Though I also posted this in the exotics bit of the forum I figure I should post it here too as there is FAR more dog in the video and photos then there is fox. . . In mass at least hehe.
Anyway here is my Papillon Sprite and her new friend Valla the corsac fox kit guest staring Valentine one of my other wondeful dogs!




































http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fDi-oLZrXsU

-
Elina


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

That video certainly brought a smile to my grumpy face this morning:flrt:Valla has grown lots already and looks a little monkey. Your 2 beautiful dogs are so good wih her arent they:2thumb:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

I really enjoyed that too and Valli is growing at an alarming rate! :2thumb:

I've forwarded it to my boss and some of the staff at the Sanctuary cos I'm sure they'll enjoy watching it too.


----------



## Elina (Jul 22, 2009)

Shell195 said:


> That video certainly brought a smile to my grumpy face this morning:flrt:Valla has grown lots already and looks a little monkey. Your 2 beautiful dogs are so good wih her arent they:2thumb:





> I really enjoyed that too and Valli is growing at an alarming rate! :2thumb:
> 
> I've forwarded it to my boss and some of the staff at the Sanctuary cos I'm sure they'll enjoy watching it too.



I am glad you both like her :2thumb: and yes she is growing very fast! 
My dogs are so amazing, I knew Sprite would like her but the other two I had no idea about but they are so good with her. My biggest dog (collie x alsatian) now gets herded by Valla around the house as he is her portable play place :lol:.
SO glad I have the three of them to help me tire her out!
-
Elina


----------



## Elina (Jul 22, 2009)

Sprite playing with Freyja the silver fox:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KqjArI3eTXM









Freyja and Sprite in their sleeping place:









-Elina


----------



## Esarosa (Jul 13, 2007)

Cuties :flrt:


----------



## Elina (Jul 22, 2009)

I really think my vet messed up. . . 

So Sprite and the boys were due their boosters so off we went to the vets. We had an appointment with a different vet to normal but hey, it's just their inoculations anyone can do it right? I mean at this time of year you can find random people giving flu jabs in practices it's so easy. 

ANYWAY we went into the room and the vet said Sprite would go first and that I should hold her head, just her head still which I questioned and she said that if I hold her head still she will not move. . . Righty-o so I hold Sprites head as tight as I can and the woman stabs her with the needle, Sprite starts wiggling her bottom all over the place however her head is still perfectly still. . . The needle wiggles about in her back which cannot feel nice. . . 

So the vet took her in the back room and said she would get her assistant to hold her still. I could see very clearly her assistant was a crush cage and I feel a wee bit betrayed at this point PLUS my little princess was already wigged out and now was in a cage where I could have easily held her still if she let me hold more then Sprite's head. 

So Sprite came back shaking like a leaf, leapt into my arms and clung on for dear life, I paid and we left. 

Sprite has now decided everyone is out to get her bar myself, my partner and Audrey my 7yr old daughter. . .

Before this Sprite liked her walks after her incident when she was a pup and she liked that everyone stopped us so they could pet her but now she starts shaking and hides behind me. She now barks at other dogs where before she would wag her little tail like a happy girl. . . 

I don't really know what to do, she is not a puppy any more and it seems she is better at holding a grudge. She looks like one of those yappy little dogs which she was not until this and she does it as she is so damn worried. 

Any ideas would be good on what I can do.
-
Elina


----------



## cloggers (Mar 13, 2010)

Sorry if I've missed it, but when did this happen? If it only happened a few days ago then she may still be shook up about it? I would personally treat her like a puppy, socialise and treat when she sits nicely near people/dogs, sadly it may just take a while.

I'd also ring your vets and see when your original vet is in, make an appointment for your boys (unless I've read it wrong) to have theirs and whilst there make a formal complaint to the vet about her behaviour :devil:


----------



## Nix (Jan 23, 2008)

Chloe -cloggers is spot on. Introduce her to strangers which then feed her treats. Have to build all of that trust up again I'm afraid.


----------



## saxon (Feb 26, 2007)

I'd make an official complaint to the veterinary practice as they have no right to refuse to let you hold your dog how you know she wil be secure.....and a crush cage just would never have been used with my dog!

I'm thinking this vet was not experienced enough to deal with her and should ever have been allowed to touch her.

As to her behaviour I'd do as advised and but don't stroke her or 'condone' her bahaviour in any way unless she is doing as you want. If she's barking and carrying on then tell her 'enough' and get on with your walk. If you want her to allow people ot stroke her then ask them to ignore her behaviours and stroke her anyway whilst giving her a treat if she will take them..

I have this with LeStat as he's a very nervous dog.. He shy's away from people but I make him allow them to stroke him, he won't take treats even from us, that one won't work with him but the ignoring 'nervous behaviours' is definitely working. As Sprite has been no problem before she should come round pretty quickly as log as you don't baby her and mae her worse.


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

go hold that vets head still and stick a needle in her skin and wriggle it about how she likes it! bloody terrible practice that! I would report her, poor baby, just get friends to come and sit and let sprite come to them


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

I agree with everyone else. In fact I would have refused to pay the bill, because of that and if they made a fuss I would have asked to see the senior partner.

No way would I pay for a vet to misuse my animals like that! :bash:

Now you've got to go back to square one and convince poor Sprite that not all people are going to stick her in a cage etc etc.

Poor girl!


----------



## Elina (Jul 22, 2009)

Thanks for the ideas, I shall give them a go.
I know not to sort of cuddle her when she is going skits as that would be me condoning that behaviour which I really do not want to do. 

I have written a complaint to the practice manager. 

I feel so bad for Sprite, I really did not expect an injection to be this problematic, I mean when I give people injections I don't hold them by the head or put them in crush cages so I do not really see why she thought she could do that with Sprite. . . 

I think I only went along with what the vet was saying as she was at least 45 or so and at that age you would think she would have seen a fair few animals. . . Hope she treated them a bit nicer. . . 

My boys had their shots the other day at another vets, a nurse actually did them and the only issue is my big dog did not want to get on the table so she had to do it on the floor. . . 

Another thing I had never heard before was that kennel cough is seasonal? That was what the vet that was horrid to Sprite said. . . So if it is seasonal why will the kennels my dogs go to every December say that all dogs need their kennel cough inoculation? 

-
Elina


----------



## saxon (Feb 26, 2007)

We have a vet up here who is excellent with animals but such a horrible person it's unbelievable.
To be honest I take my rats to her because she's good with them when they need ops etc.

Such a small dog should never be put into a crush cage though it's downright barbaric. I hope you get some joy out of the senior partners.


----------



## Elina (Jul 22, 2009)

Just had to share these, Sprite being very happy with her 'puppy' hehe. 

Fennec fox Vs. Papillon round 1 - YouTube

On this video it has my big dog too, only a few people have seen him:

Fennec fox play time - YouTube

I swear Sprite likes catnip more then the cats do, she goes mad for those little mice that are filled with it. :lol2: 

-Elina


----------

